# Obsessive licking?



## kyparamedic (Mar 30, 2008)

We have a 12 year-old terrier mix that we got from a shelter when he was about 2. He's always had behavioral issues, primarily dealing with anxiety, and they seem to be getting worse as he gets older. Over the last 6 months or more he has started licking the hardwood floors continuously. He just walks around the kitchen licking the floor for hours. You can yell at him to stop but 30 seconds later he's doing it again. You have to move him or distract him in order to get him to stop and it's only a matter of time before he starts up again. Sometimes he licks the carpet as well. When he's not doing this, he's either passed out in the closer, walking around panting or laying down chewing on his feet. I don't think there's anything on the floor particularly appetizing as we try to clean them regularly, mainly for our own sanity as there's nothing like walking in sticky dog saliva. The vet thinks it's an obsessive behavior brought on by his anxiety. We've tried homeopathic things such as Rescue Remedy and the Dog Appeasing Pheromone diffusers with no success, along with Elavil (amitriptyline), which also had no effect. Any ideas here? He's driving us crazy!

This is on top of the miniature poodle who thinks she has to go to the bathroom every 30 minutes, the cat that doesn't like the litter box, and the african grey who enjoys pulling out all her feathers. I think there's something in the water!!

Thanks!


----------



## gingersmom (Jun 2, 2008)

This sounds like a challenging situation and I'm not sure what would help. Perhaps it might be useful not just to tell him what he can't do, but also provide something that he can do instead. Can you give him a chewtoy to focus on? And perhaps put up babygates so he can't get into the kitchen? Giving him lots of praise and physical attention when he's not licking could also help to reinforce positive behavior, since he's probably getting a lot of (negative) attention when he is licking. Try to catch him lying quietly and give him a reward, scratch him in a favorite spot, etc.

I hope you find something that helps... and maybe get that poodle checked for a urinary infection, since I know that causes frequent urges to urinate.


----------



## Arearis (Jul 17, 2006)

I have a beagle that is 13. She does this all the time. She has done it for about a year now and I have never been able to stop her. I dont know why she does it because the floor gets clean 2 to 3 times a day but I will walk in there and she is licking away. I have tried everything to stop her but nothing has helped so I just started putting baby gates up to block her out of there.


----------



## Kathyy (Jun 15, 2008)

Could the behavior be for something other than anxiety at this point? I think my dog chews on herself not just because she is allergic to fleas but because she isn't feeling well, did too much or tummy is aching. And she is old as well. Are your dogs getting senior checkups to rule out those problems that sneak up on the oldsters?


----------



## white lilly (Jun 20, 2008)

could also be ocd ppl get it so do dogs !!! as thay get older thay do it more ,but just have a check at vets to make sure its this .


----------



## jesirose (Mar 27, 2008)

I assume there is fresh water available? Cats will lick plastic and things when thirsty, or so my old vet told me.


----------



## Orange County Ca (Apr 6, 2007)

Our mutt has licked rugs and skin since he was a puppy so his first owner told me. The first owner tried various pills and nothing worked.

We just let him lick. When he licks my hands I don't notice any residue. Are you sure its his licking causing the floors to be sticky? And in any event its a floor. Americans are too fasinated with cleanliness in my opinion. Yes I are one.


----------



## kyparamedic (Mar 30, 2008)

The vet is pretty confident it is a behavioral issue, given his history and the fact he really has no medical problems outside of some hypothyroidism, which he is treated for. There is always water available so I don't think that's it. He will find a piece of food or something on the floor and then just lick all around it and continue around the kitchen. You can see the places where he's licked and they're definitely sticky from him.


----------



## white lilly (Jun 20, 2008)

yes it does sound like OCD your vet is right im sure ,my mother-in-laws dog does it all the time ,he licks so much hes fur comes off and his legs look sore .


----------



## kyparamedic (Mar 30, 2008)

Has anyone found a solution to these obsessive compulsive behaviors? The vets seem to be quick to prescribe amitriptyline for all behavior problems but I've used it in 2 dogs and 1 cat and it's never made a difference. I know Prozac is being used in dogs now. I wonder if it might be more effective?


----------

